# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  open shift

## arman54

سلام...
ميخاستم بدونم سايتي رو كه رو با جنگو نوشتم رو چطوري بايد به اوپن شيفت انتقال بدم؟
تمام تنظيمات مربوط به open shift رو انجام دادم فقط سايت روي سيستم هستش

----------


## n.nowroozi

> سلام...
> ميخاستم بدونم سايتي رو كه رو با جنگو نوشتم رو چطوري بايد به اوپن شيفت انتقال بدم؟
> تمام تنظيمات مربوط به open shift رو انجام دادم فقط سايت روي سيستم هستش


http://www.pyhome.ir/weblog/2014/01/...ngo_openshift/

----------


## arman54

خوندمش خوب بود...
ولي هنوز كامل نتونستم تكميلش كنم.
از اپن شيفت يه آدرس گرفتم كه وقتي ميرم نوشته welcom و...
از اين به بعدش چه كنم؟ (توي ويندوز )
راستي معني دستور زير چيه؟
git clone <git_url> <directory to create>
git commit -a -m 'Some commit message'

----------


## n.nowroozi

> خوندمش خوب بود...
> ولي هنوز كامل نتونستم تكميلش كنم.
> از اپن شيفت يه آدرس گرفتم كه وقتي ميرم نوشته welcom و...
> از اين به بعدش چه كنم؟ (توي ويندوز )
> راستي معني دستور زير چيه؟
> git clone <git_url> <directory to create>
> git commit -a -m 'Some commit message'


اینا دستورات مربوط به گیت هست که ابزاریه واسه سورس کنترل داکیومنت خود گیت رو بخون
خب الان یه پوشه پروژه اپن شیفت روی کامپیوترت ایجاد شده؟ من سالهاست با ویندوز کار نکردم ولی خیلی نباید تفاوتی داشته باشه.

----------


## arman54

آره يه پوشه ايجاد شده به يه سري پوشه ديگه كه داخلش هست.حالا بايد با پوشه ها چه كنم؟
پوشه جنگو خودمو چجوري آپلود كنم توي اوپن شيفت ؟
چيكار كنم كه وقتي به آدرسي كه اوپن شيفت بهم داده ميرم سايت جنگو نشون داده بشه نه صفحه ولكامش؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

> آره يه پوشه ايجاد شده به يه سري پوشه ديگه كه داخلش هست.حالا بايد با پوشه ها چه كنم؟
> پوشه جنگو خودمو چجوري آپلود كنم توي اوپن شيفت ؟
> چيكار كنم كه وقتي به آدرسي كه اوپن شيفت بهم داده ميرم سايت جنگو نشون داده بشه نه صفحه ولكامش؟


الانم داره سایت جنگو رو نشون میده اگه درست نصب کرده باشی فقط یه پروژه سمپله توی همون پوشه ها پروژه جنگوی سمپل رو میتونی ببینی فقط حواست باشه ستینگش باید  همون باشه، پروژه خودت رو تحت عنوان یه اپ جدید به اون اضافه کن برای شروع که یه وقت چیزی رو اشتباهی پاک یا کپی پیست نکنی.

----------


## arman54

نميشه...
2تا مسئله هست.وقتي دستور   rhc app create django python-3.3 رو ميزنم اپ رو ميسازه ولي اون آخراش ميگه كه dns رو نشناخته...يكي ديگه ام اينكه وقتي سرور رو ران كنم ارور ميده

----------


## n.nowroozi

> نميشه...
> 2تا مسئله هست.وقتي دستور   rhc app create django python-3.3 رو ميزنم اپ رو ميسازه ولي اون آخراش ميگه كه dns رو نشناخته...يكي ديگه ام اينكه وقتي سرور رو ران كنم ارور ميده


rhc رو درست ست آپ کردی؟

----------


## arman54

درست setup كردن ديگه چيه؟
آره اون اول كار همه چيزاشو وارد كردم.منظورت اسمو اين چيزاشه ديگه...

----------


## n.nowroozi

آره.. یه کار دیگه هم میتونی بکنی .. این مرحله رو برو توی سایتش ایجاد کن بعد باقی کارهارو انجام بده..

----------


## arman54

وقتي كه دستور  gem install rhc رو ميزنم اين ارور رو ميده...

ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::DependencyError)
    Unable to resolve dependencies: rhc requires net-scp (>= 1.1.
2), net-ssh-multi (>= 1.2.0), archive-tar-minitar (>= 0), command
er (>= 4.0), highline (~> 1.6.11), httpclient (>= 2.4.0), open4 (
>= 0)

----------


## n.nowroozi

خودش که نوشته اون وابستگی هارو باید نصب کنی.. کلا این ویندوز سرطانه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## arman54

براي جنگو 1.6.5 و پايتون 3.3.2 كه بخايم ديتابيس رو mysql  بذاريم بايد كانكتورش هم نصب كرد؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

صد در صد ..

----------


## arman54

اونجايي كه توي settings.py  واسه ديتابيس mysql يوزر و پسورد مينويسيم...
اين يوزر و پسورد برا باز كردن صفحه ادمين استفاده ميشن يا جداگونه بايد براش تعريف كرد؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

> اونجايي كه توي settings.py  واسه ديتابيس mysql يوزر و پسورد مينويسيم...
> اين يوزر و پسورد برا باز كردن صفحه ادمين استفاده ميشن يا جداگونه بايد براش تعريف كرد؟


ربطی به جنگو نداره ، هر دیتابیسی غیر از sqllight برای اتصال به دیتابیس نیاز به یوزر و پسورد داره.. و این یوزر پسورد مربوط به اونه..
شما برای ایجاد یوزر جدید در جنگو میتونید از دستور زیر استفاده کنی:


python manage.py createsuperuser

----------


## abmmajid

سلام
من تازه کار با openshift رو شروع کردم ونسخه 3 آن رو روی vmware روی ویندوز دارم.
وب سرویسی که سمت openshift مینویسم داده ها را دریافت و سپس نتیجه رو ارسال نمیکنه.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.
ایا تنظیمات خاصی داره؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

> سلام
> من تازه کار با openshift رو شروع کردم ونسخه 3 آن رو روی vmware روی ویندوز دارم.
> وب سرویسی که سمت openshift مینویسم داده ها را دریافت و سپس نتیجه رو ارسال نمیکنه.
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.
> ایا تنظیمات خاصی داره؟


والا من از نسخه آنلاینش استفاده کردم .. ولی اگه مطمئنی داده هارو دریافت میکنه پس قاعدتا درست دپلوی کردی .. میتونی لاگ اپلیکیشنت رو توی اوپن شیفت trace کنی تا ببینی مشکل از کجاست .

----------


## n.nowroozi

> سلام
> من تازه کار با openshift رو شروع کردم ونسخه 3 آن رو روی vmware روی ویندوز دارم.
> وب سرویسی که سمت openshift مینویسم داده ها را دریافت و سپس نتیجه رو ارسال نمیکنه.
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.
> ایا تنظیمات خاصی داره؟


یک سوالی که برام مطرحه اینه که چرا اینکارو انجام دادید؟ میخواید platform as service ارائه کنید به کلاینت هاتون؟

----------

